# winchester 94 or marlin 336



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm want a 30-30 for trapping and i can't decide weather to get a marlin or a wichester. the only 30-30 i've ever had is a 94 and it's never let me down untill i ran over it with my atv.(it fell off the gun rack in the front  )


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have an older Marlin 336T; the carbine with an 18 inch barrel and straight grip stock. It has always been good and I like the idea of a solid top receiver and side ejection. The Winchester 94 seems to "rattle" more too.


----------



## alagator (Nov 2, 2006)

Marlin- solid, dependable, side ejection. Still being made (not sure, but I think Winchester 94 is discontinued). You might consider the Marlin in 35 Remington, the new Hornady Leverevolution ? soft plastic tips increase the ballistic coefficient and make this a longer range deer slayer-- may be overkill for a trapline, but gives a wider range of possible uses. I found a 35 Rem to be much better than the 30-30 for large wild hogs close-in in the Georgia swamps.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say marlin. Take a look at the new XLR I was going to get one, but they are kind of hard to find. Very nice looking gun and has a longer barrel for better patterning. It was built to shoot the new ammo. I would say you can't go wrong with any 336. The side ejection is really nice. Those hot shells landing on you are no fun.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Will not go wrong with a 336


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised no one is sticking up for the 94. Not that I'm going to- I grew up with Dad's 336, but it seems like someone would side with the 94...

Also, isn't the 94 ok for CAS? How could they go under if they build CAS guns?!?!


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok I'll stick up for the 94 if someone has to. I do agree with everyones comments on the 336, it is a nice lever gun. The 94 is lighter about carrying on a trapline and if you had one and liked it why change. I have a 94 and its not my gun of choice anymore but if iam going to be doing a lot of walking its the gun I take. just my 2 cents


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have both. Both are nice but I give the nod to the Marlin. It's solid and just feels more natural at the shoulder to me than the M94.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a 94 sitting about 3ft away from me right now. its a nice gun and i really like it. havent killed anything with it yet but its not really my killing gun its more of a wall hanger even though it would make a really nice **** gun.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd pick the Marlin 336 over the Winchester 94 anyday of the week.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

tell me why do you like the 336 over the m94


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally I think the 336 is built to take more of a beating. I also like the pistol grip on the 336 vs. the old straight stock on the 94's. Really, I think the only thing I like on the 94 better is the sights. The 336 sights don't agree with my eyes... they give me a headache if I'm shooting all day. But that's easily fixed by slappin' new sights on it.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i have to go with the marlin. i have hunted with both and much prefer the side ejection and the feal of the marlins. not to say that winchesters arent great i just feal marlin has the better bang for your buck.


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would have to go with the 94. I like the Marlin but part of the Winchester is also nostalgia. I mean it is the last lever produced by Winchester and would be nice to have one of the levers from Winchester (the original) before you can't find them too easily. They are out of production but still common. Price is a bit prohibitive now though. $750 new in the box, no reason to charge that much. They aren't that rare. However, I have seen a pre '64 for as little as $200. Just my 2 cents here. The Marlin is nice and I go with the mechanics but I think the 94 has more character. It's like an old friend.


----------

